# Turning Tools UPDATE !!! PLEASE LOOK !!!!!



## Blister (5 Nov 2008)

Hi fellow turners :lol: 

I posted the original topic on Wed Oct 29, 2008 

so far I have had payments from 5 forum members and there tools are on the way :lol: 

Boysie39
Alie Barns
Jenks
Scrums
JPT

I am holding a lot of tools as members inquired about tools and prices 

so far I have only had 1 member let me know he will not be buying 

I will hold these tools till Friday 7th Nov , this will be 10 days , plenty of time for payment to arrive , 

Then , I will post a revised list of tools including the ones I am holding and have had no further communications or payments

Thanks for reading 

:wink:


----------



## loz (5 Nov 2008)

PM'ed you this am Allen.


----------



## DaveL (5 Nov 2008)

Allen,

I think I would like: 

A 1/4" spindle gouge 

A 3/8" or 1/2" straight scraper

A 3/8" or 1/2" oval skew

And do have you a 1/4" bowl gouge?

As I am working on one of the smallest lathes around, small tools would be best but as already commented else where the is always the possibility of buying a bigger lathe!


----------



## Blister (5 Nov 2008)

DaveL said:


> Allen,
> 
> I think I would like:
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveL (6 Nov 2008)

Hi Allen,

Thanks for sorting these out.


----------



## hpl (6 Nov 2008)

HI Allen, 

I would like to try a ring tool, well i think that is what it is called. The one with a ring attached to the end of a piece of bar  In your OP the third picture has three of them towards the right and they are repeated in the middle of the fourth picture. 
Do you have any of them left and how much please. Also if you have more than one of the 1/2" oval skews that DaveL asked for I could be interested.

Johnny B


----------



## cambournepete (6 Nov 2008)

Blister":y5qepkci said:


> ... I have some lathes as well :wink:



Would you car to expand on that  ?


----------



## Blister (6 Nov 2008)

cambournepete":2sikgtw7 said:


> Blister":2sikgtw7 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have some lathes as well :wink:
> ...



Woodfast M910 2HP variable speed

Union Graduate short bed 2 HP variable speed , with modifications to turn LARGE bowls :wink: 

Poolewood 28-40 with rebuilt head stock , new bearings and belt , 1 HP with swivel head and outside turning kit 

Axminster M330 

Sold the Poolewood Euro2000


----------



## boysie39 (7 Nov 2008)

Got my Tools from Blister this morning Absolutly Splendiferous, top class . I think he is really an undercover tool supplier who wants to remain undercover    :wink: :wink: 8) 8) 
REgards Boysie.

PS Hope I did'nt blow your cover.


----------



## Blister (8 Nov 2008)

boysie39":3vfo1tvy said:


> Got my Tools from Blister this morning Absolutly Splendiferous, top class . I think he is really an undercover tool supplier who wants to remain undercover    :wink: :wink: 8) 8)
> REgards Boysie.
> 
> PS Hope I did'nt blow your cover.



Eugene , Glad you are happy with the tools  and the little extra thrown in for free :lol: 

If I was a tool dealer would I give little extras for free :? 

When they are gone they are gone , unless I buy out another workshop closure :roll: 

Must control myself 

PS , read the bottom line of this post , there is a clue :lol: :lol:


----------



## shedhead (11 Nov 2008)

Thanks Blister, received your parcel of chisels this morning great condition. Thanks for the chance to get a great deal. 
Will PM you to make sure you get message.


----------



## Jenx (11 Nov 2008)

Got my big Scraper on Saturday .....
Like new !

A Great deal, from an absolutely crackin' fella.
Thanks again Allen,


----------



## gasmansteve (11 Nov 2008)

Hi Allen
Any chance of some pics of the lathes at all please??. Was waiting for the Harrogate show but I might be tempted.... :lol: .
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Blister (11 Nov 2008)

gasmansteve":34fxhv0s said:


> Hi Allen
> Any chance of some pics of the lathes at all please??. Was waiting for the Harrogate show but I might be tempted.... :lol: .
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve

what one ?

will pm you :wink:


----------



## Blister (11 Nov 2008)

Lots of happy turners :lol: 

Roll up Roll up , still lots left :lol: 

Will be taking them to the 2 clubs I belong to on Wednesday and Thursday , then the rest fill be listed on you know where 

:wink:


----------



## gasmansteve (11 Nov 2008)

Pm sent Allen
Steve


----------



## loz (14 Nov 2008)

Hey Allen,

Sexy looking Swanneck hollower, and a very thin parting tool landed on my desk this morning. Fantastic, you are an absolute star.

Now - to sneak them past beter half into the workshop !!


Thanks Again,

Loz


----------



## Blister (14 Nov 2008)

loz":oxu9jgmj said:


> Hey Allen,
> 
> Sexy looking Swanneck hollower, and a very thin parting tool landed on my desk this morning. Fantastic, you are an absolute star.
> 
> ...



Throw them over the fence into the back garden , then after dinner go fo a breath of fresh air in the garden :wink: 

pleased you like them :lol:


----------



## cambournepete (14 Nov 2008)

Any chance of some pictures of what's left?
saves asking for stuff that's already gone...


----------



## Alie Barnes (14 Nov 2008)

Finally got chance to pick mine up from the post office, very pleased with them. thanks a lot.


----------



## Blister (14 Nov 2008)

cambournepete":26oxhxom said:


> Any chance of some pictures of what's left?
> saves asking for stuff that's already gone...



OK will do it over the weekend :lol:


----------



## richburrow (15 Nov 2008)

I picked my skew from the parcel place today, 
Thank you very much.
Rich


----------



## Blister (15 Nov 2008)

richburrow":1pbhgi3c said:


> I picked my skew from the parcel place today,
> Thank you very much.
> Rich



  you will make me blush


----------

